# New WRCMA Confernce DVD's Now Available!



## coreymin (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey Everyone: 

Just got off the phone with Cale Merkley, one of our NSI brothers, and he told me the new 1st Annual WRCMA Conference of Martial Art DVD Set is ready to ship! This set includes 3-discs, for a total of 4.5 hours of instruction, research presentation, and other ceremonies! The price is $60 plus $5 shipping and handling. 

All of the funds gathered from the sales are reinvested to fund our research projects and events. Wholesale prices are available for large orders. 

Included on the discs for seminars are Shihan Tony Annesi discussing Aiki concepts, Datu Kelly Worden displaying his ever-so-famous fluid slam and jam techniques with the stick and blade, and we are proud to introduce two new players to the field of DVD production: Sifu Ken Smith and Guro Jeff Bray. Ken Smith is a 5th Dan under Datu Worden and a Full Instructor in JKD Concepts and Jeff Bray is a 5th Dan under Datu Worden and a 3rd Dan in TKD. Both of these men will dazzle you with hard core tactics and fluid transitions! 

We also have Instructor Sean Eastman from Conceptual Martial Arts who teaches out of Ellensburg, WA who has vast experience in traditional martial arts as well as Comtech experience as an instructor of MAA James Keating's Riddle of Steel! This gentlemen is one to watch! In addition, we have two research presentations from Ken Smith and George Hoover, and a Keynote Address from Shihan Tony Annesi. 

You can pay with check or money order, look for the address at the bottom of the page at http://www.wrcma.org 

If you want to pay via credit card or paypal, then go to the following link at http://www.wrcma.org/productspagetwo.html 

There are still copies of the Journal available at $25 dollars each until the end of December, over 80 pages of research and development in the martial arts. Get your copy today! 

Thanks, 

Corey Minatani
_________________
Corey Minatani 
Washington Research Council of Martial Arts 
www.wrcma.org


----------

